# Yeast Shortage?



## BandCollector (Mar 23, 2020)

Am I the only one noticing a yeast shortage at the grocery stores?

I went to four different stores and there was none to be found.

I was craving soft pretzels, pizza, and homemade bread. 

I am suspecting that the yeast manufactures are supplying the distilleries who are making hand sanitizer instead of supplying consumers.

What do you guys and gals think?

John


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 23, 2020)

How was the flour supply? Probably just the hoarders stocking up.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 23, 2020)

DanMcG said:


> How was the flour supply? Probably just the hoarders stocking up.



Plenty of flower, sugar and salt. . .Just no yeast.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 23, 2020)

I have not noticed. Bread Yeast is not the most efficient  Alcohol producer so not likely being used for Hand Sanitizer. But, it don't take folks long to figure out...If you can't Buy Bread, Make It. A 3-pack is good for a weeks worth of bread so people are snatching them up 4 or so at a time...JJ


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 23, 2020)

Oh!  Thanks Jimmy,

John


----------



## tropics (Mar 23, 2020)

I was at BJs this morning there wasn't any Eggs I almost bought a 10# bag of flour,have another store to hit tomorrow at 5:30 AM,I'll put yeast on my list.
Richie


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 23, 2020)

tropics said:


> I was at BJs this morning there wasn't any Eggs I almost bought a 10# bag of flour,have another store to hit tomorrow at 5:30 AM,I'll put yeast on my list.
> Richie



If you didn't live so far away I would ask you to pick me up some also!

LOL,

John


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 23, 2020)

That's something I always keep on hand along with flour . 
Any box bread mix on the shelf ? Grab it for the yeast in a pinch ? 


 BandCollector
 mixed up a batch of the recipe you gave me yesterday .


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2020)

Hmmm, Bear Jr got us 3 loaves of Italian Bread, and a few packs of Steak Rolls, on his Friday trip to Weis Market.

Bear


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 23, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Hmmm, Bear Jr got us 3 loaves of Italian Bread, and a few packs of Steak Rolls, on his Friday trip to Weis Market.
> 
> Bear


There was plenty of bread everywhere. . .Just no yeast.

Actually I wasn't seeing a shortage of anything with the exception of toilet paper and yeast.

John


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 23, 2020)

Sounds like good time to get a sour dough starter going.  Never be out of yeast again but it does take planing when getting ready to bake.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 23, 2020)

We couldn't find yeast or flour. Judy needs the flour to feed her sourdough, even if we don't make any bread, she still needs the flour.
Al


----------



## gary s (Mar 23, 2020)

Crazy around here, plenty of bread, meat and veggies, No sugar or Flour

Gary


----------



## zwiller (Mar 23, 2020)

Time for sour dough I guess   BEAT ME

WILD...  Looked up Amazon and all gone...   As homebrewer I have quite a stash in my fridge, including some for bread.  They are showing homebrew yeast in stock  (for now).  All yeast works.  As I am certified beer tasting judge you would want US05 for neutral flavor but other yeasts could offer some tasty results.   


https://pastrychefonline.com/baking-with-brewers-yeast/


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 23, 2020)

The baking aisles in our stores are completely bare. No flour, yeast, sugar, salt, panko, chocolate chips. Nothing.

Also checked on Amazon nad most are out of yeast.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 23, 2020)

SLC is out of sugar...found the last jar of yeast at a target a week ago.  crazy times.  I just wanted to make a pizza...


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 23, 2020)

Yikes! I noticed the baking supplies aisle at Meijer this morning were pretty cleaned out, which kind of surprised me but I didn't need anything so I didn't worry about. I didn't think about yeast!
I checked and there's still enough in the jar for a few loaves.
I'm more worried about eggs....


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 23, 2020)

Seeing this made me check the pantry, got a half dozen envelopes of yeast and maybe 8 pounds of bread flour. That should last a bit but I'll be sure to spend it wisely. RAY


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 23, 2020)

I just flushed a packet of yeast down the toilet into our septic tank.

Chris


----------



## tropics (Mar 23, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Seeing this made me check the pantry, got a half dozen envelopes of yeast and maybe 8 pounds of bread flour. That should last a bit but I'll be sure to spend it wisely. RAY


Ray be sure to check the expiry date.
Richie
I am glad I didn't toss what was left in an envelope I opened this morning to make No Knead Bread tomorrow.


----------



## bregent (Mar 23, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> We couldn't find yeast or flour. Judy needs the flour to feed her sourdough, even if we don't make any bread, she still needs the flour.
> Al



Have her try this starter maintenance schedule :http://www.thefreshloaf.com/node/40918/no-muss-no-fuss-starter

I've been using it for a few years now - you don't need to feed the starter for up to 8 weeks.  When I bake, I make a lavain the night before and it's ready to go in the morning.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 23, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> I just flushed a packet of yeast down the toilet into our septic tank.
> 
> Chris


That's gonna be one giant loaf!


----------



## bregent (Mar 23, 2020)

We just got back from vacation in a small town on the northern California Coast. Both grocery stores had flour but were out of yeast. I had though about bringing yeast with us from our fridge, but figured I'd just buy some up there. Didn't expect a shortage.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 23, 2020)

tropics said:


> Ray be sure to check the expiry date. Richie




Says July 2021 Richie, with a little luck I'll be needing a bit more before then. RAY


----------



## zwiller (Mar 23, 2020)

There is a bunch of yeast on ebay and also sour dough starters (which i just pulled the trigger on).


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 23, 2020)

Go figure?  Didn't think there'd be enough people left that make or even know how to make bread from scratch.

Local grocery store was out of eggs last week.  Walmart had a good stock.
Co-worker of my wife has a small farm.
She keeps us pretty well supplied with fresh cackle and quack berries.

What's the next shortage?


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 23, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> That's gonna be one giant loaf!



Four times a year I flush a packet down into the abyss . The yeast helps break down the solids. Now if I drank draft beer on a regular basis I wouldn't need to worry about solids.

Chris


----------



## zwiller (Mar 23, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Go figure?  Didn't think there'd be enough people left that make or even know how to make bread from scratch.



They probably don't.  Cracks me up: plenty of meat and fresh stuff veggies in stores here but ZERO frozen "heat and serve" food.  Even worse, I actually know many families that eat out/pick up every single meal.


----------



## bregent (Mar 23, 2020)

zwiller said:


> and also sour dough starters (which i just pulled the trigger on).



You can make your own starter in probably less time than it will take for your order to arrive and become active.

The 'heirloom' starters you buy on ebay may be just that, but eventually, they will become dominated by whatever microbes are on the flour you feed them with, and the air in your home.

Here's the recipe/workflow for the starter I am currently using:https://tartinebakery.com/stories/country-bread
Scale it to whatever size you need. 

Once it's going strong, I'd suggest using this for maintenance: http://www.thefreshloaf.com/node/40918/no-muss-no-fuss-starter


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 23, 2020)

Last Friday there were a bunch of those small jars of the active dry yeast at our market. It is the Fleischmann's  brand. I'm not the one that makes bread. That would be my wife. I haven't a clue how many loaves that will yield. I would be happy to help with shipping it to somebody that needs it if I can find it again. Our market restocks almost daily. If you go first thing in the morning they generally have most of the things that you would need. Toilet paper is the exception to the rule. 

G


----------



## Steve H (Mar 23, 2020)

About a week ago I looked for yeast. And there was none to be found anywhere. Ordered a 2 pound pouch off e-bay for a  fair price. Now they are going for 50.00 on up to 90.00 for 2 pounds! I'm going to portion it out, vacuum seal it. And put it in the freezer.


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 23, 2020)

I'll be switching to making Italian biga bread That's not a pun or slur, and I just saw it for the first time. Good thing I'm half Italian. It only uses 1/2 tsp yeast, and you can actually get away with using 1/4 tsp. It'll stretch whatever you have on hand. 






						Easy Peasy Rustic Bread
					

My wife and I have a bread we love to buy from the grocers called Pugliese Bread.  I've been trying to find a recipe that duplicates the crunchy exterior and soft, big holed interior.  I could tell from tasting it the recipe had to be simple.  Here is the closest thing I've found and it is...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 23, 2020)

I went to the store last night and noticed that the vinegar shelf was cleaned off.
The pickles were cleaned out too.
Does ph affect Covid-19?


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 23, 2020)

bregent said:


> You can make your own starter in probably less time than it will take for your order to arrive and become active.
> 
> The 'heirloom' starters you buy on ebay may be just that, but eventually, they will become dominated by whatever microbes are on the flour you feed them with, and the air in your home.
> 
> ...


I got a few "heirloom" starters and noticed they kinda slowed down for a few weeks and then picked up again when the local flora took over.
I also buy my flour from a local mill (30 miles away) so the natural yeasts in the flour are local as well.
I can start a batch most anytime.  I don't bake enough products to warrant keeping and feeding a Herman.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 24, 2020)

Will Squared said:


> I went to the store last night and noticed that the vinegar shelf was cleaned off.
> The pickles were cleaned out too.
> Does ph affect Covid-19?



The only over the counter item I've heard that *may* help prevent Corona is Vitamin D.  It helps build up your immunity system.

Chris


----------



## tropics (Mar 24, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> I'll be switching to making Italian biga bread That's not a pun or slur, and I just saw it for the first time. Good thing I'm half Italian. It only uses 1/2 tsp yeast, and you can actually get away with using 1/4 tsp. It'll stretch whatever you have on hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just pulled one out of the oven,it is one of the only breads that come out right for me. LOL






No yeast at 2 stores I went to today,got TP,Flour and Eggs
Richie


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 24, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Go figure?  Didn't think there'd be enough people left that make or even know how to make bread from scratch. Local grocery store was out of eggs last week.  Walmart had a good stock. What's the next shortage?



No kidding, aside from a few of the guys on here I'm the only one I know of that make my own bread and pizza dough from scratch. In the big grocery stores some of the fresh bread in the bakery section looks to be pretty decent. If push comes to shove I'll get my burger buns and sausage rolls there for awhile and save my yeast for pizza dough. Geez, you'd think it was toilet paper or something. RAY


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 24, 2020)

bregent said:


> Have her try this starter maintenance schedule :http://www.thefreshloaf.com/node/40918/no-muss-no-fuss-starter
> 
> I've been using it for a few years now - you don't need to feed the starter for up to 8 weeks.  When I bake, I make a lavain the night before and it's ready to go in the morning.



Thank you, I will show her this!
Al


----------



## forktender (Mar 24, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Seeing this made me check the pantry, got a half dozen envelopes of yeast and maybe 8 pounds of bread flour. That should last a bit but I'll be sure to spend it wisely. RAY



You can order flour and a block of yeast on amazon still.
We can't find flour, or yeast out here either and sugar is getting low, I had no Idea there were so many bakers around me.

I buy 1lb  bulk yeast for $4.00 from Central Milling Co they are 40 minutes from me, and put it in a Ball jar and freeze it....one block last me a  whole year because I mainly use a Sourdough starter now.
I also keep a rescue batch of my sourdough starter in the freezer,  and I keep my starter in the refer and only feed it twice a month when I'm not using it. I haven't made bread or pizza in a month with the move and all.

The lady at our store said to go early in the morning if you need flour or sugar. I was bummed to find out that Central Milling Co in Petaluma CA isn't selling to the public right now out of their store.
I guess you can order it still though.....I need to find out because I need a 50lb bag of their 00 pizza flour I use it for pretty much all of my baking,  pizza and pasta making.


Holy cow, I just looked at Central Milling Co web page they are sold out of many of their bread flours and all of their pizza flour. This is pretty spooky because they are the people that make the flour.
A lot of pizza joints and bakeries use C.M. flour in our area, but still a mill being sold out of flour isn't right.


----------



## slipaway (Mar 24, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> Am I the only one noticing a yeast shortage at the grocery stores?
> 
> I went to four different stores and there was none to be found.
> 
> ...


Same here. Only found 1 yeast cake at 1 store - all jars and packets were gone.
Don't know what the issue is but, like you I had a hankering for bread and pizza.


----------



## InThePittBBQ (Mar 24, 2020)

We couldn't find yeast anywhere, until we visited the local Mexican grocery stores. They are still well stocked with 16oz bricks of "Levadura".

Levadura = instant bread yeast. ~Go shopping, good luck they were well stocked with tp as well.


----------



## tropics (Mar 24, 2020)

BEER can be used to make bread if you can't find yeast.
I just found a beer that's cheaper then PBRs LOL
Richie


----------



## forktender (Mar 24, 2020)

If anyone really need yeast badly I'd be willing to send you a gram or two . In the meantime now is a great time for everyone to get a sourdough starter going it's super easy and within a week you'll have an active starter so you don't have to worry about yeast for a while.  I just scored a 12 lb bag of sugar and a 25lb bag of AP flour from our super market. I never in my wildest dreams thought I'd be saying those words-
"Scored a bag of flour & sugar" This is what we've become? This is Truly frightening/sad.

P/M me if you really need some yeast I have a little I'd be willing to send you if you really truly need it.

Hang in there fella's.

Dan


----------



## forktender (Mar 24, 2020)

tropics said:


> BEER can be used to make bread if you can't find yeast.
> I just found a beer that's cheaper then PBRs LOL
> Richie


So can butter milk with a little baking soda in it.
But starters are so easy to make that's the way I'd  go personally.
I refrigerate my starter and only feed it 2 heaping table spoons of flour and  a shot glass or two of clean h2o twice a month to store it. Then a few days before I need it I pull it out and give it a 50% weight of the original starter weight of flour and the same goes for chlorine free h2o 50% weight of the OG starter. I do that for 2-3 days, so far it's always come back to life quickly.


----------



## bregent (Mar 24, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> The only over the counter item I've heard that *may* help prevent Corona is Vitamin D. It helps build up your immunity system.



I used to get flu or bad colds at least a few times a year.  About 5 years ago I heard a story on NPR about vitamin D3 and it's effect on preventing flu or at least minimizing the symptoms. I've been taking it daily since then and have not gotten sick once, not even a little cold.  I might just be lucky but can't help but think it helps in some way.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 24, 2020)

zwiller said:


> They probably don't.  Cracks me up: plenty of meat and fresh stuff veggies in stores here but ZERO frozen "heat and serve" food.  Even worse, I actually know many families that eat out/pick up every single meal.


They're learning how to cook because they have no choice. My daughter couldn't find bread anywhere last week so got out a cookbook and learned how to make bread for her family. A LOT of folks are used to going out to eat 2 or 3 times a week, but the restaurants are closed. It's interesting to hear what's hard to get around the country. Fresh produce is readily available here, but ground beef and chicken go fast. Yesterday morning the Meijer I go to had plenty of BB ribs and chicken thighs only. Luckily we like them both :-)
Eggs are like Gold....


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 24, 2020)

forktender said:


> ...
> Holy cow, I just looked at Central Milling Co web page they are sold out of many of their bread flours and all of their pizza flour. This is pretty spooky because they are the people that make the flour.
> A lot of pizza joints and bakeries use C.M. flour in our area, but still a mill being sold out of flour isn't right.


I don't know if it related, but 2019 wheat harvest was very poor quality.  A lot ended up going as feed wheat instead of milling quality.
Check out Hagberg falling number (FN) test.


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 24, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> Am I the only one noticing a yeast shortage at the grocery stores?
> 
> I went to four different stores and there was none to be found.
> 
> ...


Yeast has been hoarded up everywhere. its being sold on ebay for crazy amounts. Not even the Amish stores near me have any. I have about 3 dozen eggs left and after that I have heard eggs are limit 1 at most stores near me.


----------



## bregent (Mar 24, 2020)

forktender said:


> But starters are so easy to make that's the way I'd go personally.



Yep, there's never a yeast shortage if you just harvest what's in your flour and air!

Beer makers, start making some Lambics :)


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 24, 2020)

Forgot to add in earlier post.
Stopped at local Walmart today for other items.
A few paper towels and toilet paper on the shelf.
Cruised the baking row.  Sugar mostly gone, flour gone, yeast down to the 3 pack strips (I got 2).

If nothing else comes of this pandemic, I will celebrate the spoiled generations learning how to actually fend for themselves.

Now if we get people OFF the bottled water frenzy


----------



## BigW. (Mar 25, 2020)

Shelves looked almost back to normal this morning.  Had plenty of yeast and even a few rolls of tp.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 25, 2020)

Slowly recovering stocks here as swell. No yeast or wheat flour though. Got the bread machine running at the moment. Though now we can find bread in stores more often now. I had a craving for fresh bread anyway. Later today or tomorrow I'm going to make olive bread. Haven't had that in years.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 25, 2020)

Amazing isn't it the younger ones learning why we had a pantry. We are good for a few months at our house except for milk, eggs no problem Nephew has chickens keeps us in eggs.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 25, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> We are good for a few months at our house except for milk


Same here , but had to get into the NFDM to finish some sausage gravy .


----------



## Steve H (Mar 25, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Same here , but had to get into the NFDM to finish some sausage gravy .



I can't find any NFDM either.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 25, 2020)

Had this with my sausage supplies . 
None in the store


----------



## Steve H (Mar 25, 2020)

The bag I had expired over a year ago. I tossed it a couple months ago.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 25, 2020)

Haven't checked the baking isle here lately as I had plenty of flour and yeast on hand already. Funny thing I noticed is the stock of whole frozen turkeys re-appearing. Went to the store the other day...barely any chicken or ground beef but looked like damn November again in the frozen meats sections!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 25, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Amazing isn't it the younger ones learning why we had a pantry. We are good for a few months at our house except for milk eggs no problem Nephew has chickens keeps us in eggs.
> 
> Warren




Good Luck, Milking them Chickens, Warren!!  

Bear


----------



## jokensmoken (Mar 25, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> Am I the only one noticing a yeast shortage at the grocery stores?
> 
> I went to four different stores and there was none to be found.
> 
> ...


I had to order mine off amazon.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 25, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Good Luck, Milking them Chickens, Warren!!
> 
> Bear



You have to know how to do it Bear.   

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Mar 25, 2020)

I know, I know. Bread makers are for sissy's. But it is soooo easy.







Simple white bread recipe. Love fresh bread. Hey 

 BandCollector
 if you need a bit of Active dry yeast. Shoot my your address. I'll send you out some.


----------



## forktender (Mar 26, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> I don't know if it related, but 2019 wheat harvest was very poor quality.  A lot ended up going as feed wheat instead of milling quality.
> Check out Hagberg falling number (FN) test.


Not at all out here, it's all because of panic buying....there is no wheat or grain shortage.


----------



## tropics (Mar 26, 2020)

Steve H said:


> The bag I had expired over a year ago. I tossed it a couple months ago.


Steve I did the same thing threw a box out that was caking up.But I was at BJs the day after and bought a big bag,just found 2 of the 3 envelopes of yeast in one store & that store didn't have any yesterday when I was their.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 26, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> If you didn't live so far away I would ask you to pick me up some also!
> 
> LOL,
> 
> John


John I was able to find 2 packs of 3 today PM me your address if you need it I will send it.
Richie


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 26, 2020)

I scored a 3-pack of yeast, 18 eggs, fresh veggies, and 12 rolls of TP yesterday! Looks like things might be coming around to semi-normal. 

 Steve H
, I'd imagine a bread machine would still give the house that fresh baked scent, we were basking in the glory yesterday afternoon. RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 26, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Bread makers are for sissy's.


Nope . 



sawhorseray said:


> , I'd imagine a bread machine would still give the house that fresh baked scent


Yup . 
Early '90's I'm working on a remodel in a large Department store .  Right about lunch time smell of bread takes over the whole floor . We dropped our tools and went on the hunt . Over in house wares , gal had a Black and Decker bread machine , baking one loaf , slicing up another . 
Came back with the wife that night and bought one . Still have it .


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 26, 2020)

tropics said:


> John I was able to find 2 packs of 3 today PM me your address if you need it I will send it.
> Richie



Thanks Richie,

Very generous of you but 6 packs won't be around very long.  I can wait out this shortage/hording for a few more days.  My pizza is great, but well worth waiting for!

Thanks again for the offer, , ,You are the greatest,

John


----------



## Steve H (Mar 26, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> Thanks Richie,
> 
> Very generous of you but 6 packs won't be around very long.  I can wait out this shortage/hording for a few more days.  My pizza is great, but well worth waiting for!
> 
> ...


 I have 2 pounds. And would be happy to donate some to you.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 26, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I guess you didn't see my post. I have 2 pounds. And would be happy to donate some to you.



WOW 

 Steve H
 !

THIS is why I love this Forum.  Because of the unselfish,  caring,  helpful, and generous members such as yourself.

I have been following your posts and really don't want to deprive you of all the fun you are having with  your smokes and baking.  This too (shortage/hording) will pass and I should be able to find yeast soon. 

Thanks again my friend,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 26, 2020)

Steve H
 ,

This thread generated 4 pages so far.  I never expected it to blossom (no pun intended) as it did.

Sorry I missed your offer in an earlier post,

John


----------



## Steve H (Mar 26, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> WOW
> 
> Steve H
> !
> ...



Ok, If you change your mind. Let me know.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 26, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Nope .
> 
> 
> Yup .
> ...



Lol, you should hear how some others feel about them. Not that I really care! The house does smell good. Got another loaf almost done. And I'm working on a olive bread. This is being done without the machine.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 26, 2020)

I used mine just for the dough cycle almost weekly for a lot of years .


----------



## zwiller (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm a noob to baking but long time homebrewer.  In homebrewing it is typical to do a starter/grow up yeast for certain beers.  It does so remarkably easy and well.  I imagine the same would apply to bread yeast but don't find much info about that.  I would imagine something like 1C sugar dissolved in 2QT water and then adding a packet of yeast would make a LOT.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 26, 2020)

BandCollector
 If you have self rising flower and a 12 oz can of beer here is a recipe for "Beer Bread" that we just did and it tastes fantastic. And is so easy as you do not need anything other than a mixing bowl and loaf pan and it gets done in your oven as the yeast in the beer does the work.

3 cups self rising flour
1/2 cup sugar
12 oz beer

Stir all ingredients in bowl until tacky mixture
Bake in greased loaf pan @ 350 for 1 hour then put butter on top for last 10 minutes of bake time.

That's it....easy peasy. 



 tx smoker
 give this a try.


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 26, 2020)

We just might do some Cast Iron baking in our 560.

This thread is inspiring.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 26, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ


Thanks for the recipe. . .Looks easy and tasty!

John


----------



## desertlites (Mar 26, 2020)

I let the bread machine do the work than bake in the oven.


----------



## tropics (Mar 26, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> BandCollector
> If you have self rising flower and a 12 oz can of beer here is a recipe for "Beer Bread" that we just did and it tastes fantastic. And is so easy as you do not need anything other than a mixing bowl and loaf pan and it gets done in your oven as the yeast in the beer does the work.
> 
> 3 cups self rising flour
> ...


I found that recipe the other day,for AP Flour add 3 T baking Powder 
I am going to try that like a no need bread recipe in my D.O.
Richie


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 26, 2020)

tropics said:


> I found that recipe the other day,for AP Flour add 3 T baking Powder
> I am going to try that like a no need bread recipe in my D.O.
> Richie


Wow, Richie that's fantastic that should help a bunch of people get by.

Thanks, I will update the recipe in case we run out of self rising.  

John


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 26, 2020)

Did the weekly shopping trip to local grocery chain today.
Lots of flour and sugar on the shelves.  Didn't check yeast as I have enough from Walmart trip.


Smokin' in AZ said:


> BandCollector
> ...
> it gets done in your oven as the yeast in the beer does the work.
> ...


Self rising flour has baking powder for leavening.  Beer simply adds moisture and flavor.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 26, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> BandCollector
> If you have self rising flower and a 12 oz can of beer here is a recipe for "Beer Bread" that we just did and it tastes fantastic. And is so easy as you do not need anything other than a mixing bowl and loaf pan and it gets done in your oven as the yeast in the beer does the work.
> 
> 3 cups self rising flour
> ...



WOW! I am really surprised it works. Commercially produced Beer is Pasteurized and I would have bet the Farm that the Yeast is killed off. But hey, if it works, it works and I am impressed. A Stout Rye would make some tasty Rubens....JJ


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 26, 2020)

Too slow on the reply. (Defrosting the upright  freezer between reading posts.)
Typical self rising flour recipe is 1 cup AP flour and 1-1/2 tsp baking powder and 1/4 tsp salt.
I don't want the excess sodium so I omit the salt and cut the baking powder to a heaping teaspoon per cup of AP flour


----------



## forktender (Mar 27, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> WOW! I am really surprised it works. Commercially produced Beer is Pasteurized and I would have bet the Farm that the Yeast is killed off. But hey, if it works, it works and I am impressed. A Stout Rye would make some tasty Rubens....JJ


I like the idea of using the stout rye for Rubens but it's not the yeast in the beer it's the carbonation, you could get the same results using club soda or seltzer water.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks for the like Will Squared it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 27, 2020)

Ok, got it no yeast.

All I know is it makes a darn good bread...and does not require yeast.

Or self rising flour if you have AP and baking soda.

John


----------



## forktender (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm not sure if you guys have a Cash & Carry  or Smart & Final out your way or not. I just got a 2lb block of Red Star yeast for under $8.00 .  And they had plenty of yeast and 25lb bags of AP and bread flour and several 10 lb bags of AP flour.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 28, 2020)

Here ya go...


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 28, 2020)

GREAT!!!!!!

A tutorial. . . .Thanks 

 indaswamp


----------



## forktender (Mar 28, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Here ya go...



This exactly how I feed and store my starter.
My starter was given to me by my friend Anthony Falco from Roberta's Pizza in Brooklyn NY.
I meet Anthony a few years ago at a pizza class I was taking at the Napa Valley Culinary Institute in Napa CA.
I was able to talk him out of 150 Grams of his starter which wasn't easy........LOL.
Pizza made with sourdough starter is off the charts better than any yeast dough that I've ever had.
And it's so simple to maintain that even I have been able to keep it going.
You don't kneed* to feed it daily unless you bake every day it stays alive in the refer for a long time, even though I feed mine every two week when I'm not using it.

One tip that is very helpful is use organic AP white flour not the stuff that most of us have in our pantry at home, although that will work in a pinch. The reason that you don't want to use bleached AP flour is most of it is bromated, what is bromated flour?
" Potassium *Bromate* may be a CARCINOGEN in *humans* since it has been shown to cause kidney, thyroid, and gastrointestinal *cancer* in animals. * Many scientists believe there is no *safe* level of exposure to a carcinogen. Such substances may also have the potential for causing reproductive damage in *humans*."

Yeah, like I want that crap in my food.....nope I'll pass.

I'll pay an extra $7.00 for 25 lbs of local CA organic flour for the rest of my life and so should you in my opinion.

Enjoy, working dough is super relaxing too me, learn not to fight it and you will be light years ahead of most home bakers and pizza makers.
Dan

Oh, and at tip I got from Anthony, don't throw out your extra starter pour it onto some parchment paper and let it dry out then grind it into a fine powder in a coffee grinder and store it in the freezer. It's called an emergency starter.  Just in case your starter dies you can take your emergency starter out of the freezer and reconstitute it and keep the same strain going for a lifetime.


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 28, 2020)

A NY culture starter is long gone.  You have a west coast culture now.
Always use unbleached flour. Bromated is bleached flour


----------



## forktender (Mar 29, 2020)

I think that is what I said in my post but I could be mistaken.
"*One tip that is very helpful is use organic AP white flour not the stuff that most of us have in our pantry at home, although that will work in a pinch. The reason that you don't want to use bleached AP flour is most of it is bromated, what is bromated flour?*


As far as cultures go true I now have a true San Francisco sourdough starter with superb genes.
But as far as the origin of this culture it is a known excellent performer and many Chefs that have discussed this culture in my classes have all agreed that by it traveling to so many different states and countries in its early years that it could only do one thing and that is strengthen it because of the diverse yeasts it has collected, I think I'll go by what they say....not trying to be disrespectful by any means.


----------



## Murray (Apr 2, 2020)

My wife was reading an article explaining the flour and yeast shortages. Apparently with so many people off work and lots of spare time on their hands they are making bread.  The article goes on to surmise   that once people see empty shelves of flour, yeast, TP then a herd mentality kicks in and panic buying happens.  Don’t know if it’s true but it makes sense.


----------

